# BMQ filled up for this summer?



## Kate723 (22 Apr 2006)

I was just wondering what my chances are that I'll be doing my training this summer or in the fall.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Depends if you are going Reg. Force or Res. Force.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Apr 2006)

Profile says age 16 so my guess is reserve


----------



## Kate723 (22 Apr 2006)

yes, I'm going reserve


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Apr 2006)

Most reserve units run at least 2 serials of BMQ a year. One in the fall and the other in the spring. There might be an opportunity to do a BMQ/SQ in the summer at a training base like Gagetown (not sure if this is done).


----------



## Trinity (22 Apr 2006)

Kate723 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering what my chances are that I'll be doing my training this summer or in the fall.



Can you give us any less information in order for us to try to help you.

Geez.  are you thinking of enrolling. Already enrolled, in the system somewhere.  
Also, location, trades, etc...  

Help a guy out here.  We do genuinely (minus my sarcasm) want to answer your question,
but...  without any info.. I might as well through darts at a wall or ask my cat what the 
answer is. 


I would think if you didn't know if you were on a BMQ by now...  good luck, but 
that's me straying out of my lane.


----------



## Kate723 (22 Apr 2006)

Info as requested 

I've done my CFAT and am 'conditionally enrolled' until I pass my physical and fitness tests.

I want the infantry trade, and I'm going to be with 1RNBR if I pass everything.

Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## ready to go (3 May 2006)

If I take my PT and med on 31 May 06 will I be able to make to Aug BMQ? Anybody have an idea? I am going infantry.


----------



## Kate723 (3 May 2006)

Speaking of taking your medical, how long did it take them to call you? I've been waiting two weeks since I did my CFAT and I'm getting impatient LOL!!


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2006)

Kate723 said:
			
		

> Speaking of taking your medical, how long did it take them to call you? I've been waiting *two weeks * since I did my CFAT and I'm getting impatient LOL!!



2 weeks !!!

Have you even bothered to read other people's stories on this site ?

Come back and whine when its been 2-3 months

Yes i know, you are from the "right f'ing now" generation and all that crap  :


----------



## Pea (3 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yes i know, you are from the "right f'ing now" generation and all that crap  :



 :rofl: Thanks aesop..I needed that.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (3 May 2006)

THe med officer laughed at me when I asked if it was going to take them 3 months to get back to me after my medical, 
his exact words I believe were,

"If you had asked me 5 years ago I may have said yes"

I just sent in my med about a week ago and they were saying chances are very good of getting on for summer employment barring something unforseen like a med or security problem.


----------



## ready to go (4 May 2006)

> Speaking of taking your medical, how long did it take them to call you? I've been waiting two weeks  since I did my CFAT and I'm getting impatient LOL!!


I heard somewhere that the military slogan is "Hurry up and wait". I've been waiting since November and the forecast is calling for more waiting. Stay focused. Don't count the days it only goes slower. Count months instead  and before you know it...I'm in the same boat  Just keep your eyes on the prize.


----------



## Kate723 (4 May 2006)

yeah, two weeks isn't all that much... I just have a patience problem... I wasn't born with it... I'll stay focused. Thanks! :-*


----------



## Adrenaline (7 May 2006)

haha 2 weeks?  Longer for otheres?

Oh man, i feel sorry for all of you who had to wait that long to hear back from them.  In Barrie Ontario at the Recruiting center, I did my apptitude and fitness test and when i was finished, they immediatly scheduled me for my medical and interview...which was conducted exactly 2 weeks later. 2 weeks after that, i got the call to set up a date to be sworn in.  

HURRY UP AND WAIT!

-Adrenaline


----------



## Enzo (8 May 2006)

Weeks??? :brickwall:

Meh... I was going to join the chorus, but I think I'll go back to the couch. ;D


----------



## Kate723 (10 May 2006)

Got the call for my medical!! I'm so excited right now it's sad :


----------



## ready to go (12 May 2006)




----------



## twistidnick (12 May 2006)

Adrenaline said:
			
		

> haha 2 weeks?  Longer for otheres?
> 
> Oh man, i feel sorry for all of you who had to wait that long to hear back from them.  In Barrie Ontario at the Recruiting center, I did my apptitude and fitness test and when i was finished, they immediatly scheduled me for my medical and interview...which was conducted exactly 2 weeks later. 2 weeks after that, i got the call to set up a date to be sworn in.
> 
> ...




It's going pretty damn fast in Windsor, On right now. I started mid-Dec '05 and got sworn in Feb 1st 06' now I'm just finishing up BMQ.

good luck to all
Nick


----------



## LB (17 May 2006)

I started the whole process back in December, but while I passed my cfat, PT and Medical in March,thanks to "additional medical information" I'm still waiting.  It's driving me nuts (though that additional medical information was handed off to the medical officer about two weeks ago).

I'm not about to give up on the army, but I'm more or less on the verge of giving up for this summer.  All I suggest is don't bank on the army and get another summer job that you can just quit if you get the call.


----------



## Rohann (17 May 2006)

Handed in my papers in November, got called in January for testing. After testing was done and my papers got sent away (February 2nd), I wait 13 weeks until my papers came back, which is a while, but still not nearly as long of a wait as some of the people I've heard about. You'll be lucky if you make it in for autumn training.

-Rohann


----------



## LB (18 May 2006)

There was an article in the Star a few days ago citing comments by the auditor general about the inefficiency of the Canadian Forces' recruiting process.
That said, while I've been waiting a long, long time, I've had a pretty good experience with the recruiters I've come across.  They've been happy to help, indulged me in my questions, and have done what they could to hurry the process along.  It just seems that somewhere along the line things get held up, kinda frustrating.

Anyroad, if I don't end up getting in this summer, at least I've got a full time job as a security guard.  It's not digging trenches at Meaford and running with a kit, but at least I get to hike up my pants and say "Move along, ma'am, move along."


----------



## Cabose (19 May 2006)

Kate723 said:
			
		

> Speaking of taking your medical, how long did it take them to call you? I've been waiting two weeks since I did my CFAT and I'm getting impatient LOL!!


You waited my recruiter told me to call them if they hadn't called me in to weeks which I did and now I only need to finish my interview and book an date for the PT.
Cabose


----------



## Kate723 (9 Jun 2006)

Well I've done my medical and interview, and it turns out I'm going to be doing my training part time in the fall 

I've done a few searches, but i can't find the answer I'm looking for. How does the part time training work? I know you go on weekends, but how long does it take to complete everything that way? And is anything left out? (sorry if that's been asked before, I couldn't find it if it was) And where will I be sent? I'm assuming gagetown, cause i live near it. If anyone wcould help, I'd be greatful!


----------



## techie (9 Jun 2006)

When ive spoken to my recruiter, on several occasions, they have always said that they are running a new BMQ(Full time) every week. Ive been kinda worried about me missing a BMQ.

Ive had my app in since April, and due to a little medical mix up(they forgot to do my drug test, and sign my papers), my app is being reviewed on the 29th of June. I applied for LCIS. So I'm counting the days, hoping i and quit my current job, and move on ASAP.


----------



## Springroll (10 Jun 2006)

techie said:
			
		

> Ive had my app in since April, and due to a little medical mix up(they forgot to do my drug test, and sign my papers), my app is being reviewed on the 29th of June. I applied for LCIS. So I'm counting the days, hoping i and quit my current job, and move on ASAP.



Don't worry. 
My application went in July 2005 and I am only now on the merit list.


----------



## techie (11 Jun 2006)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Don't worry.
> My application went in July 2005 and I am only now on the merit list.



Ouch, i would be quite annoyed if that happened to me. I was calling every week to get an update on my application. 

I dont think i could go that long waiting though. Doing my current job for another year would drive me insane.


----------



## Tyrone_88 (12 Jun 2006)

My application went in in febuary and my BMQ starts August 14th. If found the recruiters were quite helpful and did a good job processing me. Unlike you guys I didn't have to wait for a phone call for my medical or physical, they told me when I would be doing those things after my interview.


----------



## techie (14 Jun 2006)

just got my call. Im going to be going for the Aug 21 BMQ


----------



## Springroll (14 Jun 2006)

Congrats techie!


----------



## Magravan (14 Jul 2006)

Sometimes impatience gets mistaken for enthusiasm


----------

